# Gentoo I Vista :( przymus [SOLVED]

## Pryka

Witam, z dziwnego powodu zostałem zmuszony do zainstalowania Visty obok Gentoo   :Sad:  W związku z tym mam kilka pytań. Z tego co wiem, to instalacja Visty nadpisze mi Gruba swoim Loaderem.

Rozumiem, że żeby to przywrócić wystarczy chroot pod Gentoo i instalacja Gruba w MBR?

Jak powinien wyglądać wpis w menu.ls dotyczący Visty? Tak samo jak w przypadku XP?

I na końcu, czy jak wytnę trochę wolnego miejsca z partycji ext3 przy pomocy np. Partition Magic, to potem nie będzie jakichś nieścisłości podczas skanowania tej partycji która dostała przycięta?Last edited by Pryka on Sun Dec 07, 2008 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rapidus

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rozumiem, że żeby to przywrócić wystarczy chroot pod Gentoo i instalacja Gruba w MBR?

 

Jeśli masz tylko jeden dysk, to tak. Ja u siebie gruba zainstalowałem na dyskietce i usb  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Jak powinien wyglądać wpis w menu.ls dotyczący Visty? Tak samo jak w przypadku XP?

 

Wpis jest taki sam.

 *Quote:*   

> I na końcu, czy jak wytnę trochę wolnego miejsca z partycji ext3 przy pomocy np. Partition Magic, to potem nie będzie jakichś nieścisłości podczas skanowania tej partycji która dostała przycięta?

 

Nie wiem jak w przypadku PM, ale Gparted radzi sobie z tym równie dobrze  :Wink:  i nie powoduje żadnych problemów.

----------

## Pryka

Dzięki wielkie, i jeszcze jedno pytanko, czy Viste da się zainstalować na partycji rozszerzonej?

----------

## rapidus

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Dzięki wielkie, i jeszcze jedno pytanko, czy Viste da się zainstalować na partycji rozszerzonej?

 

Tego pewny nie jestem, ale nie powinno być z tym problemu.

----------

## Pryka

No i mam problem dysk podzielił się ładnie, ale nie wiem czemu nie mogę utworzyć na tym wolnym miejscu nic...

fdisk wcale nie widzi wolnej przestrzeni

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6         255     2008125   83  Linux

/dev/sda3           30025       56885   215760982+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4             256       30024   239119492+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5             256        2746    20008926   83  Linux

/dev/sda6            2747       30024   219110503+  83  Linux
```

A jak próbuję utowrzyć nową prtycję to wywala wywala to

```
Command (m for help): n

No free sectors available
```

----------

## rapidus

Może nie została utworzona partycja z tego wolnego miejsca?

sprawdź to pod cfdisk.

Ja system plików tworzyłem mkfs.ntfs i wszytko działało.

----------

## Pryka

cfdisk pokazuje to

```
Unusable                         62910540
```

Każdy program chce robić partycję logiczną(na które już nie mam miejsca) nie wiem czemu...

----------

## rapidus

No to powiększ partycję Extended o to wolne miejsce... 

Powodzenia:)

----------

## Pryka

No tak tylko niby jak ja mam to zrobić?

Odpalałem gparted spod LiveCD Ubuntu i jak jak kliknę na resize na głównej partycji extended to nie mam możliwości jej powiększenia  :Sad:  Mogę podać tylko od razu nowy rozmiar i zapisać zmiany, ale to nadpisze mi wszystkie partycje które są już tam stworzone...

Mogę powiększyć, ale tylko partycje już stworzone w extended nie tą główną "dummy" w której są tworzone następne

----------

## rapidus

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> No tak tylko niby jak ja mam to zrobić?
> 
> Odpalałem gparted spod LiveCD Ubuntu i jak jak kliknę na resize na głównej partycji extended to nie mam możliwości jej powiększenia  Mogę podać tylko od razu nowy rozmiar i zapisać zmiany, ale to nadpisze mi wszystkie partycje które są już tam stworzone...
> 
> Mogę powiększyć, ale tylko partycje już stworzone w extended nie tą główną "dummy" w której są tworzone następne

 

A jeszcze jednej partycji Extended nie da się zrobić?

Jeśli nie,  to trza pozbyć się jednej partycji...

Albo Virtualbox  :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

Mniejsza o to, zrobiłem na okrętkę ale i tak Vista nie chce się zainstalować, twierdzi że wolumin nie spełnia kryteriów czy coś takiego. Mniejsza o to gdzieś to mam  :Very Happy: 

Ktoś będzie musiał przeżyć bez Visty  :Smile:  Przywracam partycji jej poprzedni rozmiar

----------

## amastah

To jest fakt, instalator windows się panoszy, pewnie byś musiał usunąć wszystkie partycje i utworzyć jedną słuszną (najlepiej mały rozmiar). Następnie (od nowa, albo z backupu) Gentoo.

----------

## Pryka

To ja podziękuję za takie wyjście  :Smile:  Jednak Gentoo zostanie jedynym słusznym władcą mego PC

----------

## SlashBeast

Instalator windowsa pragnie by pierwsza partycja podstawowa byla dla niego czytelna i mogl na niej cos zapisac (chyba bootloader tam trafia i jego boot.ini). Warto w takim wypadku miec małą partycje podstawowa z systemem fat32 na poczatku dysku jak lubimy sie w takie coś bawić.

----------

## Pryka

Łe to już za późno trochę na to. Osobiście mnie to dziwi bo nie pamiętam żeby XP też się o to pruł

----------

## SlashBeast

XP zapewne tez ma takie zgrzyty, czasem na zlinuksowionych dyskach instalator XP (pewnie i 2000, 2003 czy 2008) podczas 'wykrywania partycji' instalka się wieszała, pomagało zmarkowanie nowej tablicy partycji gdzie nie ma partycji linuksowych a potem przywrocenie prawidlowej tablicy.

----------

## gall

Liczba partycji podstawowych jest ograniczona. Zawsze tak było. A ogólnie po co ci tyle partycji podstawowych? Większość może być na logicznych.

----------

## Pryka

Wiem, że tak jest,ale  problem jest innego typu. Zresztą to już mało ważne olałem Winde. Przynajmniej do póki nie załatwię drugiego dysku. Nie chce mi się już na tym bawić, cały dzień zmarnowałem na wycinanie kawałków dysku żeby zlepić tą jedną partycję, a potem musiałem to poskładać do kupy jak się okazało, że Vista nie che się zainstalować bo jej nie pasuje wolumin.

A głównym powodem instalacji było te że pewien mały obywatel męczył mnie niezmiernie w celu katowania mojej kopi Wiedźmina  :Very Happy:  i szczerze mówiąc sam chętnie sobie bym przypomniał grę.

podstawowa /boot

podstawowa /

podstawowa swap

rozszerzona(dummy)

rozszerzona /home

rozszerzona /media/dysk

ps. Dobrze myślę, że  nie da się przekonwertować ext3 na fat32 bez utraty danych?

----------

## individual

A wiedźmin pod Wine nie działa? Wydaje mi się, że widziałem tą grę ze statusem "Gold" na WineHQ AppDB.

Właśnie sprawdziłem - poniżej link:

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9593

----------

## amastah

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. Dobrze myślę, że  nie da się przekonwertować ext3 na fat32 bez utraty danych?

 

Dobrze myślisz. w fat32 oraz w NTFS nie ma symlinków.

----------

## SlashBeast

w NTFS są.

----------

## amastah

Możliwe, że w ntfs są, ale według wiki dopiero od visty. Nie korzystam z tego systemu, więc chyba mam prawo nie wiedzieć (-;

----------

## Pryka

 *individual wrote:*   

> A wiedźmin pod Wine nie działa? Wydaje mi się, że widziałem tą grę ze statusem "Gold" na WineHQ AppDB.
> 
> Właśnie sprawdziłem - poniżej link:
> 
> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9593

 

Nie mam zamiaru się użerać się pod Wine z grą, z tego co czytałem to zresztą nie jest z byt wydajnie. Pod Vistą działał doskonale.

----------

## Poe

o, no proszę. aż dziś przetestuję jak śmiga wiedzmin pod gentoo   :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

Zwykła wersja może i działa, ale ja mam oddzielnie doinstalowywaną wersję rozszerzoną która była sprzedawana za 20zł na gram.pl I z nią jest problem bo w żaden sposób nie da się potwierdzić jej oryginalności na stronie wiedźmina.

Po za tym to mnie już zniechęca

 *http://appdb.winehq.org/ wrote:*   

> The game speed is a lot slower than on widows
> 
> The game needs no-cd crack, tages copy protection is not supported. 

 

Póki co pykam w Final Fantasy I aż dojdę do IX więc czeka mnie grubo ponad 1000godzin xD

----------

## individual

No tak. Jak pisalem nie mam i nie testowałem Wiedźmina. Jest gdzieś w planach. Na razie brak czasu nawet na przejście HOMM5, Half-Life 2 (+2 epizody) i kolejny raz DiabloII  :Wink: 

Jak tylko dochrapię się Witchera - przetestuję je pod Wine.

----------

## Pryka

Chyba jednak powrócę do planu z okienkami, strasznie męczy mnie brzdąc  :Very Happy: 

A więc tak rozumiem, że jeśli partycję /dev/sda1 /boot sformatuję jako fat32 I przystąpię do instalacji Visty na partycji rozszerzonej /dev/sda7 to nie powinno już być problemu, z tym że nie pasują mu woluminy? W końcu pierwsze sektory do których chce się dobrać będą stały na fa32. 

Dobrze myślę?

----------

## Nomen

Zamiast sie meczyc pomysl nad backupem calego dysku a potem wywal wszystkie partycje pobaw sie fdiskiem od nowa. 

Zainstaluj Viste na 1 partycji a potem zainstaluj Gentoo z bootloaderem umieszczonym w MBR. 

Przekopiuj /home zeby zachowac ustawienia, ewentualnie make.conf i *.use i co tam jeszcze chcesz. 

Moze ci sie wydawac ze to za duzo roboty ale uwierz mi vista potrafi sie ladnie wylozyc kiedy jej cos z partycjami nie podpasuje. 

Jesli zastosujesz sie mojego rozwiazania zaoszczedzisz duzo czasu  :Razz: 

U mnie smiga. 

fdisk -l /dev/sda

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            2551        3825    10241437+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3            3826       14593    86493960    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            3826        4075     2008093+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6            4076       14593    84485803+  83  Linux

Pamietaj ,ze mozesz zalozyc maksymalnie 4 partycje podstawowe ( w tym jedna z nich to extendet )

----------

## Pryka

Nie pasuje mi takie rozwiązanie, już chciałem tak zrobić ale nie widzi mi się robienie kopi zapasowej prawie 500GB :/

Prędzej kupię jakiś mały dysk na nim zainstaluje Vistę, dopiszę co trzeba do gruba i gitara

W każdym razie dzięki za redę

----------

## Pryka

Sorry za post pod postem, chciałem napisać, że mi się w końcu udało rozwiązane było prostsze niż myślałem.

Wydzieliłem miejsce z jednej partycji i stworzyłem podstawową na końcu dysku, sformatowaną jako NTFS. 

Potem zdjąłem tylko flagę BOOT z /boot i dałem ją partycji na której miała być zainstalowana Vista. 

O dziwo po tym zabiegu ruszyło wszystko z kopyta.

ps. Jak by kto pytał wszystko zrobiłem programem gparted

----------

